
How To Turn A Laser Into A Tractor Beam - iuguy
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26448/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2271287>

Lots of points, no comments.

